# Soundstream D series issues



## stussycole (Apr 26, 2006)

I have 3 older Soundstream D series amps, one D200 and two D200II, that are all having the same problem. On the test bench with the power supply on, but without the amp on, everything is fine. As soon as I turn on the radio it keeps shutting off and restarting. Nothing at all lights up on the amps. The power supply is fine during all of this, no protect or beeps from it. Any clues?

I did open the amps up and there was nothing obviously burnt. I can provide pics if needed. Thanks.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

stussycole said:


> I have 3 older Soundstream D series amps, one D200 and two D200II, that are all having the same problem. On the test bench with the power supply on, but without the amp on, everything is fine. As soon as I turn on the radio it keeps shutting off and restarting. Nothing at all lights up on the amps. The power supply is fine during all of this, no protect or beeps from it. Any clues?
> 
> I did open the amps up and there was nothing obviously burnt. I can provide pics if needed. Thanks.


All repairable. Send me a PM if you're interested in getting them repaired *correctly*.


----------



## AKheathen (Sep 10, 2011)

if you are at least novice in repair, remove the rectifiers, and try again through a current limiting devise, such as a light bulb. if you can get it to stay stable, check that the power supply is switching properly on the scope. i assume you checked all the usual's


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

Go to DIYAudio.com., get on the 'Car Audio' forum and post your problem. Perry Babin owner of bcae1 will help you fix your amp. He has helped me fix 3 old school Orion GX's and a Soundstream MC140.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

or contact me or envision...I have a tech that can fix them.


----------

